# Changing visa from student to work?



## user1168934 (Jan 31, 2018)

I would appreciate some urgent guidance please.
My friend is doing masters in computer science in Germany. He has more than a year left. He was working part time in a good company who now have an excellent full-time job opportunity, which he is ideal for.
The company has agreed to give him offer letter etc but obviously want him to sort out the visa i.e. change from student visa to work visa.

He is looking for info but finding it difficult to determine how to go about doing it. I have searched the forum but could not find anything, some relevant posts were very old and not much info.

Can someone tell us:
1. Is it possible to change from student visa to work visa?
2. What will he have to do to switch? What documents will he need?
3. He will have to leave his masters. Is that going to be a problem for the visa application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## badImage (Jun 11, 2013)

It is possible to change the Visa type without exiting the country but it depends on the requirements for the new Visa, here the work visa, and the nationality of your friend, assuming he is non-EU as else he would not need a student Visa to start with.


----------

